# !! Daiwa Tournament Linear - X BR FR. !!



## Thecatfisch (19. November 2008)

*Nabend,
Ich sagte vorhin bereits im ''Hab da mal...'' Thread das ich mir eine zweite Okuma Magic 280 kaufen wolle.Vorhin war ich dann bei meinem Dealer der mir erzählte das es diese Rolle nicht mehr gibt! |krach:

Naja bin dann lange Zeit am Überlegen was für einen Typ von Karpfenrolle ich haben Möchte,die Okuma war schon mal mit meine Wahl..war ja auch kurz davor mir diese zu kaufen,aber naja..

Das alles ändert nichts daran dass ich gerne 2 neue Rollen ahben möchte!

Da das Thema Rollen bei Karpfenanglern nen sehr 'disskusionsreiches'' Thema ist hoffe ich trotzdem auf anständige Antworten die vor allem Sachlich bleiben.

So mal zum Punkt.
Ich bin am Suchen wo man eine okuma,meinetwegen auch Gebraucht,herbekommt?Vlt kennt ja einer von euch jemanden der eine hat bzw. einen Shop der diese Rolle anbietet?
Sollte ich keine finden bleibt mir ncihts anderes übrig als mir direkt 2 ganz neue (Freilauf)-Rollen zu kaufen.
Da die finanziellen Möglichkeinten bei einem Limit von +/- 200 Euro liegen,was ja für nen Schüler schon ne Menga Holz ist! 
Ich war vor einiger Zeit bei Askari und habe erstaunlicherweise eine richtig geile Rolle gesehen,die ich sofort haben wollte aber als ich das Preisschild von 400mark gesehen habe,habe ich direkt kert gemacht da dies einfach nicht möglich ist,auch nicht wenn ich noch LIEBER nen bissel mehr Sparen sollte..Geht einfach nicht..!  
Es handelte sich dabei um die Daiwa Tournament Linear - X BR Freilaufrolle.Ich habe es mir natürlich nicht nehmen lassen,die Rolle nen bisschen zu begutachten und mal daran zu drehen..Mega Leichtläufig,absolut Geil..!
Habe in Der Carpmirror gesehen das die Rolle mittlerweile 'nur' noch im Schnitt 100Euro kostet.(Hätte gerne die 5000er).

Das ist natürlich sehr verlockend und ich würde gerne eure Meinung,Erfahrungen ect. dazu hören.Und bei welchem Angelladen man sie am günstigsten erwerben kann.Ich habe zwar nicht so die finanziellen Möglichkeiten aber die Tournament sollte schon was vernünftiges sein,denke ich jedenfalls mal bei dem Preis:g
*


----------



## trixi-v-h (19. November 2008)

*AW: !! Daiwa Tournament Linear - X BR FR. !!*

Wo sollen die für nur 100€ zu kaufen sein? Meines Wissens ist der EK inkl. Mwst.bei Daiwa Deutschland schon deutlich darüber.


----------



## Thecatfisch (19. November 2008)

*AW: !! Daiwa Tournament Linear - X BR FR. !!*

http://www.angelcenter-voegler.de/product_info.php?cPath=359&products_id=3068

99.99Euro,die 4000er Version,die sollte auch für mich ausreichend sein.


----------



## armertoelpel (19. November 2008)

*AW: !! Daiwa Tournament Linear - X BR FR. !!*

Hi, was ich hier nicht ganz verstehe ist, wieso Du als "Schüler mit begrenztem Budget" Dir direkt zwei neue Rollen mußt? Hol Dir doch erst mal eine und fisch Deine Okuma weiter. Dann ist das Geld gar nicht mehr so das Problem und da hast auch mal Kohle für andere Sachen.


----------



## luecke3.0 (19. November 2008)

*AW: !! Daiwa Tournament Linear - X BR FR. !!*

Hier:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/OKUMA-MAGIC-2...ItemQQimsxZ20081113?IMSfp=TL081113124002r6083

Nächstes Mal selber googlen!!! |gr:


----------



## j4ni (20. November 2008)

*AW: !! Daiwa Tournament Linear - X BR FR. !!*

Was ich mich aber auch schon seit ich das Angebot bei Wilkerling für die Linear gesehen habe ist: WARUM? Also warum jetzt schon so ein Preisabfall und dann auch nur für die kleinen Modelle?


----------



## Thecatfisch (20. November 2008)

*AW: !! Daiwa Tournament Linear - X BR FR. !!*



j4ni schrieb:


> Was ich mich aber auch schon seit ich das Angebot bei Wilkerling für die Linear gesehen habe ist: WARUM? Also warum jetzt schon so ein Preisabfall und dann auch nur für die kleinen Modelle?



Das macht mich ja eben stuzig..

von 250 auf 100 Runtergesetzt?!?|kopfkrat

Und @Luecke3.0
Das Angebot habe ich auch gesehen..Die macht mir aber einen sehr schlecht behandelten Eindruck.Das Startgebot beträgt 10 pfund mit versand kosten nochmal 12 pfund obwohl das ja erst das Startgebot ist,heist also die geht noch was hoch,im günstigen Fall ersteigere ich die so um 15 pfund mit Versand also 27..das in Euro so um die 32,02 Euro + eventuell anfallenden Kosten für ausland-überweisungen !
Und das für ne schlecht behandelte Rolle die wie man auf sehr viele Ledierungen trägt,das ist bei nem eigentlichen neupreis von rund 50 Euro nicht akzeptabel ! Desweiteren habe ich goggle bis Seite 17 Durchforstet....|uhoh: #6


----------



## luecke3.0 (20. November 2008)

*AW: !! Daiwa Tournament Linear - X BR FR. !!*

Hallo,
nur was willste machen wenns die nicht mehr gibt!?#c Die Rolle ist ja auf`m deutschen Markt auch früher nicht gerade häufig anzutreffen gewesen.

Das die Daiwa jetzt so günstig ist könnte man damit erklären, das es vielleicht fürs neue Jahr noch ein Haufen neuer Modelle gibt - das ist aber nur ne Vermutung.
Die Rolle ist ja auch noch nicht lange auf dem Markt und der Markteinführungspreis ist oft um einiges höher als der Preis nach 1-2 Jahren. Kann ja sein das der Anfangspreis einfach nur Wucher ist -> Hab ich bei Angelgerät schon oft erlebt.

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## MrTom (20. November 2008)

*AW: !! Daiwa Tournament Linear - X BR FR. !!*



> seit ich das Angebot bei Wilkerling für die Linear gesehen habe ist: WARUM?


Warum?? Wilkerling schmeisst ein paar Röllchen zu EK raus und alle reden über den Shop-ist doch prima Werbung#6. Das Angebot ist in praktisch jedem Forum von einem User gepostet worden und hat somit tausende von potenziellen Käufern erreicht.

mfg Thomas


----------



## Thecatfisch (20. November 2008)

*AW: !! Daiwa Tournament Linear - X BR FR. !!*

Da hat Luecke3.0 nicht ganz unrecht..

aber mal zurück zu Daiwa:
Es gibt die Tournament - S in 4000er Größe sogar für 79Euro..
Das wäre ja auch noch ne option,die unterscheidet sich ja ''nur'' durch diese 4 Kugellager(anscheinend spezielle) mehr..oder hat die noch mehr features gegenüber der Tounament - X ??


----------



## Carras (21. November 2008)

*AW: !! Daiwa Tournament Linear - X BR FR. !!*

Hi zusammen,

also der Unterschied von der X zur S Variante, ist einmal, die Farbe der Rolle. (Die S-BR ist schwarz, die X-BR ist grau). Der zweite Unterschied sind die zusätzlichen 4 CRRB Kugellager bei der X-BR.
Also, die S-BR hat insgesamt 4 normale Kugellager, die X-BR hat 4 normale Kugellager plus 4 CRRB Kugellager (als insgesamt 8Stk.)

Auch in der Angelnzentrale Herrieden gibt diese Rollen gerade zum Weihnachtspreis.

Die S-BR für 109,95
Die X-BR für 159,95


Ich denke, daß es gerade bei vielen Shops so ist, daß die eine oder andere Position zum Weihnachtspreis raus gegeben wird. Das wird dann ab Januar wieder anders sein.
Dieses Phänomen ist schon seit Jahren so. Zu Weihnachten purzeln die Preise, ab Januar steigen sie dann wieder.

Gruß

Carras


----------



## Thecatfisch (21. November 2008)

*AW: !! Daiwa Tournament Linear - X BR FR. !!*

Würdest du bei diesem ''Preissturz'' zuschlagen? und wenn ja für welche Rolle würdeste dich entscheiden bzw. wäre meine Frage an dich(anscheinend kennste die Rolle)ob die -S  auch zu empfehlen ist da sie ja ''nur'' 4 Kugellager hat,oder ist dass egal ..Läft die -S genauso gut..?


----------



## trixi-v-h (21. November 2008)

*AW: !! Daiwa Tournament Linear - X BR FR. !!*

Ganz klar die X BR. Habe selbst zwei Stück und finde die einfach Klasse. Für den Preis kriegst du nichts besseres.


----------



## Thecatfisch (21. November 2008)

*AW: !! Daiwa Tournament Linear - X BR FR. !!*

Habe zurzeit 150Euro zur verfügung,wenn ich noch ein paar Dinge bei Ebay verkaufe und unterstüzung von meiner Oma bekomme,könnte ich das Budget auf 250 Euro erhöhen,aber dann ist schluss,das für 2 Rollen = 125Euro/Stück,diesen Preis muss ich erst mal finden,hoffe da auf eure unterstützung...

Habe mich mal nen bissel bei goggle umgeschaut und Preise herausgesunch,die könnten auch euch interessieren..

Angelgeräte Wilkerling(ebay):ca 154 Euro/Stück
Yatego:207/Stück
Daiwa:250Euro/Stück
Elimbo:207Euro/Stück
Angelgeräte-Voegler:*99.99Euro/Stück*
KL Angelsport:208.80Euro/Stück
Daiwa-Cormoran:249Euro/Stück
Climaxtackel:150pfund/Stück
angeldiscount24:207Euro/Stück
harrisportsmail:174Euro/Stück
bristolangeling:120pfund/Stück
Bei Idealo sogar:270Euro/Stück
Tackelup:190Euro/Stück
gerysfisching:134pfund/Stück
Angelgeraete-wilkerling(Shop):137Euro/Stück |kopfkrat(die 5000version..)
jktackel:134pfund/Stück
keentackelandguns:150pfund/Stück
specialist-tackle:145Euro/Stück
leslies-tackle:110pfund/Stück
nokaut.pl:960pln/Stück|uhoh:


Man das hat lange gedauert^^ aber die Liste kann ich ja imer wieder Aufrufen |supergri


----------



## Blink* (21. November 2008)

*AW: !! Daiwa Tournament Linear - X BR FR. !!*

Mooiin,

da ich auch nach der Suche von ein paar neuen Röllchen bin - und auch kein Großrollenfetischist  , außerdem "Daiwa-Fan"|uhoh:,

ist das natürlich ein interessantes Angebot.

Ich denke das diese Rolle zu dem Preis fast konkurrenz los ist, oder?

Allerdings stört mich die Doppelkurbel etwas, gibt es dort eine Möglichkeit die durch eine Einfachkurbel zu ersetzen ?


beste Grüße|wavey:


----------



## Thecatfisch (21. November 2008)

*AW: !! Daiwa Tournament Linear - X BR FR. !!*

Ich finde deie Doppelkurbel ist nicht nur ein Optisches featur sonder einfach geil! 

Habe da natürlich wie immer die bescheuertsten theorien wie z.B: Durch die Paralelen Kurbeln wird das Gewicht verteilt so das sie noch leichtläufiger leuft


----------

